# Is he dead???



## Spaztic'Empress' (Sep 17, 2013)

*H2 So, I need help again, my male Mystery Snail sunk to the bottom and was there all day and I think hes dead, but he did this once before, and I wasn't sure then either so I left him in the net in the tank and after a few days he came out of it, but this time air escaped from inside his shell, and some cloudy stuff came out in the water when I tried examining him...is this normal? what is he doing? or is he really dead this time?*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pick him up and take a smell. If he's dead you will know it.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

+1 to what Susan said, also, you can tell if he isn't fully closing his trapdoor


----------



## Spaztic'Empress' (Sep 17, 2013)

He hasn't closed up completely, and he does kinda smell, and now the part that they close up with, its kinda hard and dark ya know, it has fallen off.....if he died, what killed him? my female, though she is larger, seems fine....


----------



## Chang Cindy (Sep 17, 2013)

there are many reason cause his death it is difficult to say


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Chang Cindy said:


> there are many reason cause his death it is difficult to say


i agree. When I buy snails for my tank, I buy a handful because they can die from the smallest reasons like flipping over, eating something bad, stress from the petstore, lack of calcium and nutrients, etc. 

Dont worry if the snail is dead, just start worrying if your fish are in trouble


----------



## Spaztic'Empress' (Sep 17, 2013)

*sad Steve the snail has passed away..... I found him out of his shell, yes very stinky...yesterday afternoon....but my female seems fine so lets keep our fingers crossed that she will be ok, and that the egg sac will hatch and ill have babies...


----------

